# nanoAVR HD and Atmos



## Rhuarc (Feb 5, 2010)

I've been looking at moving to an Atmos setup, but was wondering how that would work out with the nanoAVR HD, since it can only handle 8 channels and I would be running 10 channels (9.1 setup). I haven't actually implemented the nanoAVR HD in my system yet, though I already purchased it, and the thought of using an Atmos system is intriguing to me especially because I am close to wrapping up a new HT room. I guess the real question is can the "Atmos" track be sent uncompressed via linear PCM, or is it hard coded to the Dolby Atmos format?

Edit: or I can just use my minidsp 2x4 for my subs and pick up a denon 4250 or something like that with atmos, xt32, and analog out.


----------



## AudiocRaver (Jun 6, 2012)

Rhuarc said:


> I've been looking at moving to an Atmos setup, but was wondering how that would work out with the nanoAVR HD, since it can only handle 8 channels and I would be running 10 channels (9.1 setup). I haven't actually implemented the nanoAVR HD in my system yet, though I already purchased it, and the thought of using an Atmos system is intriguing to me especially because I am close to wrapping up a new HT room. I guess the real question is can the "Atmos" track be sent uncompressed via linear PCM, or is it hard coded to the Dolby Atmos format?


An ATMOS track is not LPCM, so it is not compatible with the miniDSP nanoAVR HD, and there is no way to make them work together.



> Edit: or I can just use my minidsp 2x4 for my subs and pick up a denon 4250 or something like that with atmos, xt32, and analog out.


Yes.


----------



## Rhuarc (Feb 5, 2010)

I snagged a denon X4100 that has XT32. Should I run XT32 on the subs, then run REW and tweak them additionally with my miniDSP 2x4?


----------



## AudiocRaver (Jun 6, 2012)

I believe most users would pre-EQ the sub with the miniDSP, then run XT32. I am not sure how much difference it makes.

It should work well with your system.


----------



## Lumen (May 17, 2014)

AudiocRaver said:


> I believe most users would pre-EQ the sub with the miniDSP, then run XT32. I am not sure how much difference it makes.


Just when you thought you were safe from Lou... :rolleyesno: And I was just about to start a new thread to ask a similar question (I'm interested in _adding_ a miniDSP to pre-EQ my sub). 

Are you saying that you're not sure how much difference it makes to perform the miniDSP calibration before XT32 as opposed to after XT32? Or are you saying you're not sure if applying miniDSP calibration makes a difference at all, as long as an XT32 calibration is performed?


----------



## AudiocRaver (Jun 6, 2012)

Lumen said:


> Are you saying that you're not sure how much difference it makes to perform the miniDSP calibration before XT32 as opposed to after XT32?


Yes.

What I have heard of and watched others do is apply manual EQ before running Audyssey in situations where Audyssey was not able to handle some extreme LF peak(s) in the raw response. The only reason I can think that "before" is better is so Audyssey does not have to work as hard trying to correct that frequency, i.e. use as many filter taps, and therefore might be able to do a better job on other parts of the LF spectrum.


----------

